# My Nano cube SHAKKEI.



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Ill get strait to the point.
Here is my latest planted tank, its called SHAKKEI which means "SHAKKEIis a technique of borrowing nature's creation and incorporating it into a miniture representation."



From the right hand side.



And an ariela viewer



I is in this years AGA contest.

Your thoughts welcome.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks nice, what type and watt is the light


----------



## MATTHEW MAHLING (Dec 1, 2005)

Beautiful! What size is that tank?


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Sweet set-up! What kind of tank is that?


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice scape! I have been fighting the bug to set up a nano tank, and you guys really aren't helping


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Nice composition!


----------



## brianclaw (May 17, 2005)

Looks like a Tropica cube to me... I've always wondered about the halogen light used in their set. Is it any good? How long have you had this set up and are you currently dosing ferts, or following their instructions to do weekly 100% water changes?

I really like the set up by the way. Very nicely done.


----------



## tundrafour (Jun 8, 2006)

Beautiful! I, too, am curious about any additional details you'd be willing to share regarding your lighting, fertilization routine, et cetera.


----------



## Riba (Feb 9, 2006)

truely a beauty!


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

more details!!


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi again!

Here are some stats for you.


Tropica Aquacube 8L

20W hallogen spot lamp bulb, I changed the one that came as standerd as it was only 10W with no reflector built around the actual blub, the lamp is on 
for 5 and a half hours only!

Filtration is by an Aquavital 160 Hang on filter, with slightly modified filter material.

Substrate is JBL Aquabasis and then normal fine pea gravel.

Co2 at the time of the picture was @ 1 bubble per second the ppm was very high but with no live stock it didnt matter.Its diffused through a fishvet glass diffuser.

Liquid fertilizer is 10 drops of Nutrafin PlantGrow every other day. In the first few weeks of set up on the days that i didnt dose i added 10 drops of StessZyme to help biological filtration.

Water changes every 3 days with declorinated tap water.

There are now 3 guppys and one otto in there, Co2 is down to around 30pmm and i have NO algae!!!

There was a small algae out break when i first added the fish but ive put this down to the pressance of ammonia while the filter bacteria were getting to grips with the new bio load.

I think ive coverd everything there!

Ask away if theres anything ive missed.

Regards,
Graeme.


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

What kind of plants are you keeping in there?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Amazing....=)
Great inspiration.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

very nice looking tank! so simple and natural...


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

You've done a lot with a tank this size man!


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow!!!


----------



## Rand (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm I the only one having problem seeing the images?


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

The cube has been enterd into the AGA 2006, just waiting to see the resaults.
Fingers crossed!!!!!

Thanks for all the coments.


----------



## GillMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Yes, very beautiful layout. Nice job!


I wonder, does anybody know if the AquaCube if for sale in the USA? I rather like the looks of it, moreso than the NanoCube.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm as impressed with your photography skills as the tank itslf. That s a great top view shot. I don't see many of those.


----------



## Gonzofish (Mar 26, 2005)

Great job! Maintaining planted tanks this size is harder than it looks.

When your done with it can I borrow your amazing shrinking ray?


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Its a nice size to tinker with, water changes can be done within 10 minuets, its all the trimming and glass cleaning ( diffuser ect) that takes time and because its so small you find that the smallest thing out of place seems 10 times more obvious, but thats what i love!



> When your done with it can I borrow your amazing shrinking ray?


Sure when Ive dealt with all the retched school kids!!


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Nice nano!


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Moody's got skillz.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

WOW very kool, looks like a lot of work ,do you have diy co2 and where is glass diff cant see it in the pic.


----------



## Moody (Sep 14, 2006)

Its pressurized Co2. The diffuser and all the equipment is removed for the money shot so to speak!

It isn't that hard to do, once you get the fertilizer and Co2 amounts sorted then its really easy to maintain.

Ive added an Otto and 3 guppy's ( going to change the guppy's for Pygmy Corry's) and i can honestly say i don't have any algae at all.
I had a very small flare up of algae shortly after adding the fish but i put this down to a short exposure to ammonia while the filter adjusted, all is well now though.

Here is the cube with the equipment running.


----------



## fresh_newby (Mar 13, 2006)

gorgeous little microcosm. I love the natural look and plant transition.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Moody said:


> Hi again!
> 
> Here are some stats for you.
> 
> ...


the 20 watt spot light bulb what kelvin degrees is it 
where did you get it from 
can i get it in 6500k 
do you have a site for it
does it look white i know pics can be off a bit for color
and what size is that bulb classified as?
im getting a aquacube too and i need help with the light
cause im a light freak

o ya by the way your tank is the **** it looks awsome

if you can help id appreciate it

thanks


----------

